
JPMorgan fund eyes 10% stake in Twitter - mjfern
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/618e0bb4-42a9-11e0-8b34-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1FD052YQE
======
trotsky
Valued at $4.5BN? So much for Lou Kerner at Wedbush "America's top social
media analyst" [1] saying twitter was valuing itself internally at $8BN-$10BN.

Anything to get some press I guess.

[1] [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/twitter-
valu...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/twitter-
valuation-100-times-expected-revenues-2213067.html)

